# Lack of local resources for Canadian Reservists suffering from PTSD



## RackMaster (Dec 25, 2007)

I was wondering when something like this was going to come out.  There are a lot of Reservists deploying from very small communities all over Canada and then when their commitment is completed, then return to their home towns.  There may be medical facilities nearby to treat the physical trauma that was inflicted from their service but proper mental services would be lacking in a lot of areas, forcing them to travel.  



> *Wounded Island soldier struggles with post-traumatic stress*
> 
> 
> *Last Updated:   Monday, December 24, 2007 | 10:27 AM ET   *
> ...


----------

